# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Incomplete filter list and strange behaviour

## CarmenM

Hello all,
   I encountered a strange situation in EXCEL on a computer that has Office 365 x64 installed. 
   When i want to filter after one column, date type, the list with the unique values from filter it's incomplete. There should be only a few (aprox 10 items). It shows only half of them. If i sort the data in DESC way, the list contains the other half. I tried to remove the autofilter and selected manually all the values, in order to recreate the filter list. The same behaviour. 
   I thought maybe it was a problem on that computer. So i opened it on another computer with the same Office365. Nothing....it's doing same. I tested on a fresh installation of Office365 x64 on the third computer. The same situation (what?? :EEK!: ). Then i tested on my computer, where I have Office 2013. The filter list it's complete, it contains all the necessary information. 
   Why it's behaving like this? Why in Office365/Excel 2016 this list it's incomplete and in Excel 2013 the list it's full? Bellow you can find screenshots with the problem. Do you have any clue about this? I searched everywhere but without any solution.
Thank you.

Sorted ASC on Excel 365
excel_filter list.jpg  ----  this it's the end of the rows ---> excel_filter list2.jpg
Sorted DESC on Excel 365
excel_filter list oldest.jpg

Good behaviour on Excel 2013
excel_2013_filter_all.jpg

----------


## Tsjallie

Hi CarmenM,
welcome to the forum.
Is there any conditional formatting on the table? Do you have freeze panes set?
Did you try it with less rows?
If possible can you upload the workbook. Just need the dates. Blank or dummiefy the other columns if the contain sensitive data.

----------


## CarmenM

Hello Tsjallie,
Thank you for your reply. On the table there are no frozen panes, nor conditional formatting. Only table design. I copied the column and pasted it as values. The result it's the same.
I attached here the document. Maybe you will have some idea regard to this.

Thank you

----------


## AliGW

It's a known bug. Please see this thread from yesterday, which explains it: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-new...-in-my-pc.html

----------


## CarmenM

Hello AliGW,
  Yes, indeed, the rollback to version 1705 solved this problem. 
I will wait for a future update for Office, maybe this bug will be solved.
Thank you Tsjallie and AliGW very much for your help.
Have a nice day.

----------


## AliGW

You're welcome!  :Smilie: 

If that takes care of your original question, please select _Thread Tools_ from the menu link above and mark this thread as SOLVED. Thanks.

----------

